# waiting for me...



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Look what was waiting on my front door last week!!!

An Illusione sampler
68, F9, 2, 888, 88, and a cg 4

A 2005 Opus X Lancero

A God of Fire 4 pack...

robusto, 2 dbl Robusto and a churchill...

Nap time!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

oooohhhhhhhh. love the gods


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow I was reading a story about how the God Of Fire was created and I never knew the story before. Very interesting and that is a treat!

On the illusione smoke the little 68 first. It freaking rocks!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very, very nice assortment there.

Like Dozer, I'm drooling just a tad bit too much. Great package!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Wow I was reading a story about how the God Of Fire was created and I never knew the story before. Very interesting and that is a treat!
> 
> On the illusione smoke the little 68 first. It freaking rocks!


Sweet pickup! I have yet to try a GoF, but it's on "the List". Those look great. I agree with Daniel - spark the 68 first. Those have been my go-to winter smokes along with the Tatuaje Angeles. When you're done with the 68, fire up the cg:4. Another excellent stick from Dion!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

holy heck nice pickup!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Brian, can you give me the phone number of the little Leprechaun that keeps dropping stuff off at your doorstep? Seems like every week you come back with just a ridiculous "see what was left at my door..." post that is just killer! In any case, the dude's ph # would be greatly appreciated. M-kay, thanks!  

CD


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, Chris....I'm going to go ahead and ask you to move you desk down to the basement...m'kay? GRRRREEEAAAAT


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> Yeah, Chris....I'm going to go ahead and ask you to move you desk down to the basement...m'kay? GRRRREEEAAAAT


Have you seen my stapler?

CD


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I use to sit next to a window and there was a family of squirrels and they were married......


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Those pics of the GOF look like they have cords coming out of the box. So powerful, you gotta keep em charged up, eh? Nice!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I am definitely in the wrong business lol.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Wow I was reading a story about how the God Of Fire was created and I never knew the story before. Very interesting and that is a treat!


Do you have a link to that story?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh my god I had my god of fire for new years and I have to say it was one of the best cigars I had in a long time, Im sure your gonna love them I let mine sleep for a couple of years let them rest a while and enjoy.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Man, Brian! You are a very lucky man!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice pick up, Brian.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow! That is a very nice selection.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

You're killing me Smalls


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats one tasty package


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Another great pick up Brian!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent pick-up. Seriously great sticks!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow nice pick up, those God Of Fire look amazing. Hope you enjoy them


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

We need to stake out your front door!  Very nice Brian.


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Man all the stuff you have been getting lately is even making my wallet shrink:lol: thats some fine looking smokes!


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

OMG! You are pimp!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

<------fainted


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is simply beautiful!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I am going to have to confiscate your little pile of riches...

You have gone over your allowed maximum!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

This guy gets more cigars...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

More came today, will post soon!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You lucky bastige :lol:


----------

